# Harry Road (end Almaden Exwy) and Santa Teresa



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Can you get through on a bike? I know it has a gate to block cars, but does IBM care if a bike rider passes through?

I can CX it through Santa Teresa park, but the DH part coming from Harry road to Bernal and connecting to Santa Teresa would be more fun.


----------



## Litespeed_96 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Never had a problem...*

I have done this ride many times and never had a problem using this section of road between Harry and Bernal. 

Steven


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I worked there (IBM Almaden) for many years. I've seen many riders come through and never any being hassled. Yes, there are security folk in the building (and perhaps driving around), but if you don't cause problems they'll likely leave you alone. Probably a good idea if you don't try to enter the main building at the top (water is available in Santa Teresa Park - part way down Bernal Road on the east side).


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I always use this hill to get a quick climb in when I only have a little bit of time. You can come from both sides and there is never anyone in the guard station. During the spring and summer I see people walking up it from the almaden side all the time. I would not worry about it.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

It used to be that you would get yelled at if you did it during the week, but on the weekend, nobody cared. As far as I know, that's still the case. I've done it many, many times on weekends and never been hassled. I've ridden around the whole place and nobody said a word.

I've come in via the Stile Ranch Trail on my mountain bike, and nobody cared.

I haven't seen a guard there for years. Even the one time I got yelled at, it was via a public address system!


----------

